# Boa parent genetics



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have a copy of the boa parent chart that was on JnB boas website?

Can't find one anywhere,

cheers! : victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Or, if anyone doesn't have one, can someone tell me the possible outcomes for my females? Am trying to choose what male to get but want to know all the possible outcomes. I have an anery, and a hypo dh ghost poss th moonglow. Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Chart in text format:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html

See posts 173-178.

Choice of male depends on what you want to produce. Only the dh ghost female can produce moonglows in the first generation, and that is only if she is th moonglow. She would have to be mated with a dh snow, snow, albino het anerythristic or anerythristic het albino.


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

If you have an Anery and a poss TH Moonglow, maybe go for a male with Hypo, Anery and Albino. Such as an Anery het Albino, Ghost het Albino, another TH Moonglow (Hypo het Anery, Albino) or even better if you have the funds, get a Snow, Sunglow het Anery or a Moonglow.

Try using this: www.geneticswizard.com It's great and is what I use all the time. Select 3 abnormal traits and put in what the male and female are (it assumes genes are recessive, for hypo tick Co-Dominant and remember that a Heterozygous Hypo means Hypo and Homozygous Hypo means Super Hypo (But it's debatable whether they can be told apart)).

Not sure what you'd want, but for example, we are assuming that the male you buy will be a Ghost het Albino:

Anery x Ghost het Albino = Anery ph Albino, Ghost ph Albino.

DH Ghost x Ghost het Albino = Anery ph Albino, Ghost ph Albino, Normal het Anery ph Albino, Hypo het Anery ph Albino.

TH Moonglow x Ghost het Albino = Anery ph Albino, Snow, Normal het Anery ph Albino, Albino het Anery, Ghost ph Albino, Moonglow, Hypo het Anery ph Ghost, Sunglow het Anery.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, massive help!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know what the outcome of a super ghost and a ghost to hypo het albino het anery would be? Can't seem to find it on the list. Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html

More than one mating has the same result.

*super ghost x hypo het albino het anery *
Same result as mating 61 in the list.

*ghost x hypo het albino het anery*
Same result as mating 133 in the list.

I will send the complete list of 729 matings to anyone who PMs me with an e-mail address.


----------



## steffann (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
welcome to this site.


----------

